
Mark Zuckerberg demos new VR tech at annual event, and makes Trump dig - swamp40
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/12/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-donald-trump-f8
======
pink_dinner
“fearful voices talking about building walls”.

Funny, coming from a guy that is close with the leaders of China. China has
more walls and restrictions than any other country.

I might take Mark more seriously if he actually fought for freedom of speech
in China rather than embrace tyranny and government control.

The book he wanted his employees to read about getting a different
'perspective' was filled with so much propaganda, I had to stop reading it
after a few pages.

I believe he also started his non-profit, so he can avoid the taxes of
whatever new government that comes into power during the next election.

------
amalag
Isn't the correct english "a Trump dig". Doesn't it suggest now that Trump was
forced to dig something?

